

Ways to increase conversions using heatmaps - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/increase-conversions-using-heatmaps/

======
pacificleo1
interesting, very hands on insights . Pair ( Couples ) example was good .

